# ka24e underdrive crank pulley



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

i just got my underdrive crank pulley in the mail today. i went down to my local shop and to my dismay and carelessness was informed the crank pulley was for a serpentine belt. my motor is not sperpentine. as far as i have seen sperpentine pulleys for the rest of the accessoriess (water pump, ps) are NOT available. short of replacing the rest of the pulleys and or returning this thing; any suggestions? i'd like to put this thing on. i thought it was going to be a simple r/r. guess not. please help.

more importantly, will the stock accessory pulleys work in conjunction with the new sperpentine crank pulley? if not where can i find underdrive accessory pulleys to use with this thing. thanx


----------



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

duh answered my own question. called unorthodox racing in ny and they told me that i could find stock serpentine accessory pulleys in the junk yard. mine in my 90 hardbody are not serpentine. LAME. anoyone got some stock serpentine accessory pulleys laying around? if so, i'll buy em.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

If you ordered directly from Unorthodox, you should return it for the right part.

This should be one of my next mods. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240on430 said:


> If you ordered directly from Unorthodox, you should return it for the right part.
> 
> This should be one of my next mods. Let me know how it goes.


Unorthodox makes the pulley for the 240sx KA24E engine, not the hardbody engine. They have a different type of belt. But they are interchangable.


----------

